# RE: "MORE Opportunities to Earn an Amazon Gift Card"



## geekorama (Jun 6, 2016)

Quoted straight from the email:

"MORE Opportunities to Earn an Amazon.com Gift Card

We are increasing your opportunities to earn a $50 Amazon.com Gift Card* while helping Amazon customers celebrate the holiday season.

To earn a $50 Amazon.com Gift Card*, complete 3 blocks in ANY combination of:

· Blocks that start on or after 4 p.m. between December 17 and December 24,

· Blocks that start at any time on December 23 and December 24,

All blocks must be completed with a 100% delivery rating by 9PM to qualify.

No Limit on number of Amazon.com gift cards per account.

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact Support at [email protected].

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!

The Amazon Flex Team"

------------------------------------

I sent them an email stating this:

So, if basically, I show up at the customer's residence... and a combination of things happen:

- Cannot access residence / building
- Cannot leave package (because it is unsafe and high visibility walkway)
- Unable to contact customer

And I have to take the package back. Even if I made every effort to complete the delivery, but still have to take it back because I DO NOT want the package stolen and it is the best scenario given the circumstances... I get dinged and don't get 100% delivery rating? And thus don't get the gift card?

If this is the case, how is this fair? I'd rather make sure the package doesn't get stolen, than ensure I get my $50 gift card. This was my scenario tonight, and I'm sure for many others.

Please escalate this very important inquiry to upper management, if necessary.


----------



## geekorama (Jun 6, 2016)

I will update this if I get a response from Amazon


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You misinterpreted the email you can bring packages back to the warehouse.

The 100% rating simply means no packages missing/no customer expectations emails. Thats it


----------



## geekorama (Jun 6, 2016)

I hope so. Because, the way the email is - there is nothing but, open interpretation... they said nothing about packages missing / uta / returns, etc.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

This is how they get out of paying overtime... Im at 43 hours right now with 2 full days left to go lol


----------



## pitflyer (Dec 22, 2016)

I too thought that Amazon would find a way to get out of paying that bonus. But I signed up under a promotion where Amazon offered me a $150 gift card for doing my first block by Nov 13, which I did.. never received that gift card, and after seven emails to them, I've only received one response to email #2 saying 'You're not registered for any promotions'.. despite the email coming straight from Amazon after I put my name on the list. 

I suppose they are super busy this time of year, but just ignoring emails isn't a great practice.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Not going to get too hung up on trying to get them. Most my shifts are all over the board, ie supposed to end at 930p but finished at 9, had to return undeliverable, working rough parts of town where even if I hide everything well chances are something isn't going to be recieved.

There's to much grey area for them to weasel out of giving them out for me to bank on taking certain blocks to try and get more.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Young ST said:


> This is how they get out of paying overtime... Im at 43 hours right now with 2 full days left to go lol


Independent contractors are not eligible for overtime. Because they aren't paid wages. Hence the "estimated to take X hours" in the emails and such.

I figure one of these frivolous lawsuits will screw everything up soon, though, and we'll all be replaced by white vans or employees on regular shifts. No more Flex.


----------



## pitflyer (Dec 22, 2016)

I would agree with other folks that if you get the $50 bonus then take it as a bonus, but I wouldn't bet on it even if you THINK you met all the qualifications. Too many weasel words, and take it from someone who is clearly owed an Amazon gift card and still haven't gotten it, that you just may have to wait.

Edit: I finally received my gift card from November after escalation to Jeff Bezos office...

I like the Flex program, but the customer service at the Flex program is surprisingly poor given my interaction with Amazon as a customer...


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

No promotion here, it was 60 degrees here this afternoon and lots of sunshine.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> No promotion here, it was 60 degrees here this afternoon and lots of sunshine.


F you man. I mean it was 35 and sunny here today felt tropical being out in just a sweatshirt compared to what we have had.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Why do you feel you deserve overtime when you CHOOSE to work that much?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> No promotion here, it was 60 degrees here this afternoon and lots of sunshine.


We're getting the promotion here in Miami with sunshine and weather in the 70's.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> We're getting the promotion here in Miami with sunshine and weather in the 70's.


 Was kinda' surprised myself that they offered the gift cards and the increased rates for us. Guess they figure we'd feel left out because there was no shortage of drivers ready to work!!?? 

Didn't see a single afternoon block released in the last 4 days and unable to grab a regular block so was no busy season for me. Thanks for the "catch and release" block for tuesday miauber.......Was my last day worked.

Done now and will pick up after the holiday. Hopefully we'll get back to being busy!! This season was NOT busy for us......well at least me.

Hope everyone has a good Holiday whatever you celebrate and however you do it! 
I'll be 10lbs fatter by next route..........


----------



## pitflyer (Dec 22, 2016)

Lots of blocks available here in Pittsburgh at the promo rate of $22/hour all week. Waiting to see if it goes up anymore (saw a high of $30/hour last Sunday). I do feel they are squeezing in more and more packages every block (my car is the 'standard' size for this program and its getting harder and harder to get all the packages in) so at least at the higher rate its more justifiable. 

I wonder if after the holidays the number of packages will go down (I know the rate will go back down!)


----------

